# Quick question about Type D



## slncuber21 (Jul 8, 2008)

well im thinking of getting a type D DIY and a type A core from C4U
but i was wondering if the color of the plastic has to do with how well it turns..?

like i have heard some people say that white plastic is better than black, i would kinda like to buy a different colored DIY (i have had a black and a white)

Thanks.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 8, 2008)

I've tried both black and white type d's, and I must say that white is much better IMHO. 

Unfortunately I haven't tried any other colors, so I can't help you there.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 8, 2008)

MY white Type D is a million times nicer than my black one. My white one is actually my main cube now.


----------



## Cuber2112 (Jul 8, 2008)

The nice thing about a black type d is that you can put storebought cubies in to have an awsome cube. Has anyone tried this? I dont have a yuga yet but I was wondering if someone could try this for me. btw, the only way your going to get a black one is if you get it from 9sspuzzles


----------



## Harris Chan (Jul 8, 2008)

Why did I have to get that one white type D that has bad springs, which makes the screws unscrew itself as i solve?!


----------



## alexc (Jul 8, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can get the white type d without stickers come to you assembled? I want to put in type a cores and I don't want to bother taking out the screws and stuff.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 8, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Why did I have to get that one white type D that has bad springs, which makes the screws unscrew itself as i solve?!



Sounds like my WHITE pyraminx.
Black is always better.
Even if they suck, black has better recog.
Or maybe its just White plastic is a curse...for some people xD


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 8, 2008)

lol sloths
anyway, i think i am going to go with the black, maybe the white...I HAVENT DECIDED YET, OK?? (haha)


----------



## Crossed (Jul 8, 2008)

alexc said:


> Does anyone know if you can get the white type d without stickers come to you assembled? I want to put in type a cores and I don't want to bother taking out the screws and stuff.



My Type D without sticker came assembeled. But it takes no time to unscrew the screws.


----------



## alexc (Jul 9, 2008)

Crossed said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if you can get the white type d without stickers come to you assembled? I want to put in type a cores and I don't want to bother taking out the screws and stuff.
> ...



Ok, thanks, I'll get a couple.


----------



## Jai (Jul 9, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Or maybe its just White plastic is a curse...for some people xD


Haha, I've actually had good luck with every white puzzle I've had (white pyraminx is awesome, there's my old type A which is just amazing (the one Harris gave 9/10 on the cube test), and there's my type F).


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm color neutral for plastics.
haven't tried anything other than black and white. It was a bit difficult at first, but it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 9, 2008)

actually im thinking of getting the white, 

i *should* just get both.... i'll have to ask my parents about that.
also, im ordering from C4U, can anyone tell me how long shipping is to the US?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 9, 2008)

With EMS, my cubes arrived within a week.


----------



## Statical (Jul 9, 2008)

hey a question my type d with a core locks up still any ways to solve this?


----------



## mikeagby (Jul 9, 2008)

this might be a little OT but how come cubefans.com doesnt have any Type D cubes?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 9, 2008)

Statical said:


> hey a question my type d with a core locks up still any ways to solve this?



Continue breaking it in, maybe loosen the springs a bit.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 10, 2008)

alexc said:


> Does anyone know if you can get the white type d without stickers come to you assembled? I want to put in type a cores and I don't want to bother taking out the screws and stuff.


The link for that cube is here, if you are having trouble finding it.



Statical said:


> hey a question my type d with a core locks up still any ways to solve this?


No cube is perfect. They will always lock up some how. The Type D cube with the Type A core cuts corners fairly well, so maybe you should turn more accurately....

Yes, breaking in the cube more will help the cube cut corners a little better, and adjusting the tension can also change how frequently the cube locks up.



mikeagby said:


> this might be a little OT but how come cubefans.com doesnt have any Type D cubes?


If you paid close attention, www.cubefans.com used to have Type D cubes. I actually bought one from there . Lots of people are saying that CubeFans is out of stock of Type D cubes, because they're becoming so popular. I don't really know....


----------



## flee135 (Jul 10, 2008)

so, if everyone says white D cubes are better than the black ones, then what is the difference? If the difference isn't so much different, I'll just stick with the black ones since my look ahead is better on those. Plus, I like black cubes better.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks guys, 
im going to order it soon, along with my Cubesmith stickers =]


----------



## mikeagby (Jul 10, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if you can get the white type d without stickers come to you assembled? I want to put in type a cores and I don't want to bother taking out the screws and stuff.
> ...



thats gay. cuz for some reason when i try to check out on cub4you.com the page just keeps blinking. and when i wait for it to stop i cant choose my shipping type and enter my credit card number. it does the samething thing on 9spuzzles.com


----------



## 36duong (Jul 10, 2008)

umm, maybe you're not using using IE?? cube4you.com doesn't work in Firefox, Opera, Safari etc..


----------



## mikeagby (Jul 10, 2008)

36duong said:


> umm, maybe you're not using using IE?? cube4you.com doesn't work in Firefox, Opera, Safari etc..



oh!! man that sucks. i have a mac so i dont have IE. i just order them at my friends house then.

sorry for being a noob


----------



## genwin (Jul 10, 2008)

36duong said:


> umm, maybe you're not using using IE?? cube4you.com doesn't work in Firefox, Opera, Safari etc..



it works fine in firefox and opera... just try again...


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 10, 2008)

mikeagby said:


> 36duong said:
> 
> 
> > umm, maybe you're not using using IE?? cube4you.com doesn't work in Firefox, Opera, Safari etc..
> ...





genwin said:


> 36duong said:
> 
> 
> > umm, maybe you're not using using IE?? cube4you.com doesn't work in Firefox, Opera, Safari etc..
> ...


If you guys pay attention better (LOL this problem comes up all the time), under each product description on www.cube4you.com, it says


> * Pls use Internet Explorer to place your order as the system does not support Firefox browser.
> 
> * If you use Firefox , you can go to our new shop , Cubefans.Com , all will be ok .


 That means it MAY work in Firefox and Opera, but it MAY not. So yes, just go to your friends house to buy it on Cube4you.


----------

